# Wainwrights salmon & potato anyone?



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

I changed from Skinners duck and rice to wainwrights salmon and potato because my parson JRT had frequent bouts of diarrhoea. 

She hasn't had an upset tummy since but she has put on weight although I am under feeding! According to the feeding guide a 5kg dog should be having 170kg of food daily. Millie's normal weight is 8kg and she was having 160kg of food. Since yesterday, I have further reduced it to 140kg.

Are any of you feeding the same food and do you stick to the feeding guide?

It may be more cost effective than I had originally thought!

Thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Unfortunately Heidi wont touch potato so wouldnt eat the wainwrights salmon but it is probably a better food than skinners because of the meat content alone.

If I were you, I would ring the helpline on the bag - they are brilliant and will advise you as well as put your mind at rest. I am sure the recommended daily amount can be altered to suit individual dogs needs and what you are doing is perfectly ok, but they will confirm this.

Good to hear you are having success. I have everything crossed that it isnt the skinners upsetting Heidi:scared: (how long was your dog on skinners before it got an upset tum - Heidi wouldnt touch their duck and rice so is on salmon)


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I feed wainwrights salmon and potato to my youngster and she has been on it since 10weeks and is now 11months and has done very well on it.
I have tried other completes in between such as AG and Burns on occations but always return to the wainwrights due to upset tums from other completes.
I never feed as it says on the bag as that would be far to much in my opinion.
My other girl has wainwrights lamb and rice and has also been fine on this.
I like the ingredients in both completes and it suits them both well.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Unfortunately Heidi wont touch potato so wouldnt eat the wainwrights salmon but it is probably a better food than skinners because of the meat content alone.
> 
> If I were you, I would ring the helpline on the bag - they are brilliant and will advise you as well as put your mind at rest. I am sure the recommended daily amount can be altered to suit individual dogs needs and what you are doing is perfectly ok, but they will confirm this.
> 
> Good to hear you are having success. I have everything crossed that it isnt the skinners upsetting Heidi:scared: (how long was your dog on skinners before it got an upset tum - Heidi wouldnt touch their duck and rice so is on salmon)


Hiya

Millie had tummy problems before we changed to Skinners (she was on Burns) but not as frequent. She had been on SKinners for half a year and the last 3 months had been particularly bad.

Skinners is a good food, but Millie does better on low fat, lower protein food.

Heidi is doing better now, isn't she?


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

mollymo said:


> I feed wainwrights salmon and potato to my youngster and she has been on it since 10weeks and is now 11months and has done very well on it.
> I have tried other completes in between such as AG and Burns on occations but always return to the wainwrights due to upset tums from other completes.
> I never feed as it says on the bag as that would be far to much in my opinion.
> My other girl has wainwrights lamb and rice and has also been fine on this.
> I like the ingredients in both completes and it suits them both well.


When I bought the first bag, I measured the food that according to the feeding guide an 8kg dog should be fed. I was like :eek6: No way! I double checked as I thought I had made a mistake!

I will stick to this food as she has had no tummy problems.

Thanks

Maria


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Heidi is doing better now, isn't she?_

Fingers x - I think so but she is still on the teeniest bit of chappie. Tuesday she will be on 100% skinners.

Strangely, she has been on skinners for about 6 months :scared:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rupert is on this, however we mix it with the Wainwrights wet pouches so we don't use the measures on the bags, we simply pop a handful in with his wet, and adjust the wet accordingly.

If the dogs are ok, not too fat, you're probably giving the right amount. They do say those amounts are for guidelines only anyway. 

You'll know if you need to cut back/down.


----------

